# Looking Stokes Basket(s)



## Southernfire (Feb 8, 2011)

My Outdoor Leadership Instructor (Who sponsors our Wilderness First Responder course) made mention that the ODL program along with our college's EMS department are looking for a Stokes Basket. It started out just looking for one but now I am looking for two, one for each department. If you or anyone you know of might have one that you/they would give/donate or sell for really cheap send me a private message. I tried to post this in the wanted section but was unable to start a new thread there. Sorry if this is in a wrong section I figured this was about equipment and i could post here so thats the route I took.


----------



## Southernfire (Feb 8, 2011)

*Cont.*

Or if anyone has exact specs we have a wielding shop and there is a possibility we could build our own basic if we can find the specs or plans for one.


----------

